# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  (U)Pomoć za trudnu prijateljicu

## plavi aneo

Pozdrav svim malim gnijezdima na forumu i šire!!!  :Saint:  
Molim Vas curke ako netko može pomoći nek mi se javi 
situacija je ovakva frendica je trudna a zbog vrlo neočekivanih teškoća sa svih strana upala u krizu... no da skaratim 
ukoliko netko ima, a voljan je pokloniti ili prodati za neznatne novce, trudničku robu veličine cca 42-44(konf)
MOLIM VAS da mi se javite
voljela bi da ona direktno ne sazna ali stvarno joj želimo pomoći...
Hvala vam unaprijed.
S
 :Heart:

----------


## MartinaK

Jel još aktualno?

----------


## plavi aneo

jes jes

----------


## MartinaK

Imam hlače za visinu 170 i haljinicu za toplje dane

----------


## plavi aneo

To bi bilo izvrsno!
 :D

----------


## MartinaK

primopredaja?

----------


## plavi aneo

Martinak javi kad ti odgovara šaljem ti na pp moj br i moba pa pošalji poruku ja te zvrcnem

----------


## plavi aneo

MARTINA!  :Love:  
Puno, puno hvala!!! :D 
pusa prekrasnom triu  :Heart:

----------

